# Doing hardware reviews



## kimbo (30/10/14)

Hi

I have some clone RTA/RDA's to review. Because they are clones the review already have been done on the usability and so for the authentic. What i was thinking to look more into the machining and so, so that you know that the company is making a good clone or not.
Just a link to point you to the authentic review, and then look at the work that i have in my hand close up? What do you think?

BTW i have no affiliation with the companies i review for, i did some research and these company's look the best at what they do at the best price. The goods i have i bought with my own money for this reviews.


----------



## Marzuq (30/10/14)

a review on what a hare wears?

just kidding bro. but might want to correct that title

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (30/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> a review on what a hare wears?
> 
> just kidding bro. but might want to correct that title



 tx, fixed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/10/14)

i quite like the idea. will give members a good idea of what they are really getting for their spend. a sticky i foresee in the hardware section

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (30/10/14)

kimbo said:


> tx, fixed

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre (30/10/14)

Sound good to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (30/10/14)

good idea @kimbo 

go for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (30/10/14)

If there are any companies that want to send hardware my way Ill be happy to review for free...


----------

